# The guess who doodle thread



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

Clearly dont expect master pieces..... 
Feel free to contribute please with guess who doodles even if you think you can't draw! (@Pavonine - you could provide *actual *talent  )


----------



## Brambles the cat (Jan 15, 2017)

It's brambles but she needs more fur .the eyes are perfect


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

Brambles the cat said:


> It's brambles but she needs more fur .the eyes are perfect


Haha nope sorry not this time, but tell brambles that she *will* get a doodle on the thread


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Is it Flint?


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

Mirandashell said:


> Is it Flint?


Nope!


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Is it Abs? If so it is very flattering.


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

QOTN said:


> Is it Abs? If so it is very flattering.


Yeps 

Next doodle


----------



## Brambles the cat (Jan 15, 2017)

Is that brambles without black fur ? I'm getting good at guessing


----------



## Brambles the cat (Jan 15, 2017)

There very good drawings


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

Brambles the cat said:


> Is that brambles without black fur ? I'm getting good at guessing


:Hilarious
Sorry brambles!


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@Whompingwillow 
Ah Mojo with one of your pencils


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

Summercat said:


> @Whompingwillow
> Ah Mojo with one of your pencils


Yes  one detail is I got wrong though I am the worst mum. Can you tell?

Next doodle later on today


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@Whompingwillow 
One front leg is white not both a striped pattern?


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Oh you are clever @Whompingwillow 

(I thought the first one was Flint too !)


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Oh these are great! Looking forward to seeing (guessing) more!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

when did Mojo grow a tail? Did you sprinkle some magic dust over him?


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

What a fun thread, very clever @Whompingwillow


----------



## Chellacat (Apr 28, 2017)

Great drawings @Whompingwillow and what a fantastic idea!


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Bertie'sMum said:


> Oh you are clever @Whompingwillow
> (I thought the first one was Flint too !)


I wish Abs was as big and strong (and young) as Flint. Flint is blue. Abs is chocolate.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Brilliant thread. I am useless at guessing though lol. 

Viv xx


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

WW I love your drawings! I recognised Abs straight away and love Mojo’s new tail. 
You should take commissions.


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

And both his front paws have stripes. That's not right! Oops. @huckybuck thanks for the good idea


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

Summercat said:


> @Whompingwillow
> One front leg is white not both a striped pattern?


Yes. Woops! Saw this after my comment above


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

Psygon said:


> Oh these are great! Looking forward to seeing (guessing) more!


You can add some of your clever graphic ones? I loved the one you did of bax (was that the name?)
And If you went as far as felting copies of people's cats I think you would start making loads of money too!


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Oh no, I missed the obvious the tail
But yes very good drawings:Cat


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

This is an amazing thread!!! You’re so talented xxx


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Paddypaws said:


> You should take commissions.


I was just thinking the same @Paddypaws 

@Whompingwillow - if I ever manage to get a decent unblurred photo of Bertie I just might be commissioning you for a 'doodle' (for which, of course, I would pay you !)


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Brilliant drawings.

Keep going I love this game


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

Let me explain the mojo doodle so y’all don’t think I pay no attention to his gorgeous looks - So I only really did one doodle especially for this thread, but then decided to add a doodle I did for someone else some weeks ago - as it was secretly mojo, but I added a tail and extra stripes so it wasnt so obviously him, but obvious I used him as my model. There will be another one later on today at some point!


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

Just beacause I dont want to keep you waiting....!

Guess who!


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Is it Saffi? This is a great thread! Thought it also could possibly be Freya?


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Oh my goodness - this thread is just FABULOUS!!!!!

Your doodles are BRILLIANT!!!

If the slaves would like to get their hands on their cat's doodle (and you would be happy to let them go) could they PM you?


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Whompingwillow said:


> Just beacause I dont want to keep you waiting....!
> 
> Guess who!
> ]


It's Saffi, we can see her beautiful mitted paws


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Yes, agree Saffi.


----------



## Brambles the cat (Jan 15, 2017)

Is it brambles .lol


----------



## Brambles the cat (Jan 15, 2017)

I have to say I would love a drawing of brambles I could put it in a frame .I have photos but there not the same as a drawing


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Whompingwillow said:


> Just beacause I dont want to keep you waiting....!
> 
> Guess who!
> View attachment 347851


Whoever it is needs to put Garfield down -_-


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

You have amazing talent at doodling @Whompingwillow and I think there great.


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

Haha yes its me saffi! I didnt plan on including them so soon in, but I happened to have doodled those already

Guess who!








(I will finish this better - but for now...)


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

huckybuck said:


> Oh my goodness - this thread is just FABULOUS!!!!!
> 
> Your doodles are BRILLIANT!!!
> 
> If the slaves would like to get their hands on their cat's doodle (and you would be happy to let them go) could they PM you?


Yes I can send them to anyone who wants happily :Nailbiting


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

Smuge said:


> Whoever it is needs to put Garfield down -_-


Hahaha the flying ball?!


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

Whompingwillow said:


> Haha yes its me saffi! I didnt plan on including them so soon in, but I happened to have doodled those already
> 
> Guess who!
> View attachment 347869
> ...


Sasha and Maizey?


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

Shrike said:


> Sasha and Maizey?


Nope!


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Is it Jaffe and the sadly missed Fry?


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

Paddypaws said:


> Is it Jaffe and the sadly missed Fry?


Yeps


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Whompingwillow said:


> Haha yes its me saffi! I didnt plan on including them so soon in, but I happened to have doodled those already
> 
> Guess who!
> View attachment 347869
> ...


I'm sorry but I almost asked you to take that one down as I found it very upsetting


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

lymorelynn said:


> I'm sorry but I almost asked you to take that one down as I found it very upsetting


Oh I am really sorry  I didnt want to upset anyone. It was in memory of fry but I can see how that might be inappropriate and very upsetting - let me know if I should delete it @lymorelynn ? ( I was going to send it to @Mummy of Jaffe Joffer as I promised her some drawings )


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Whompingwillow said:


> Oh I am really sorry  I didnt want to upset anyone. It was in memory of fry but I can see how that might be inappropriate and very upsetting - let me know if I should delete it @lymorelynn ?


No, please don't. Of course I recognised them instantly and it did make me cry I must admit but it is a lovely picture.


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

lymorelynn said:


> No, please don't. Of course I recognised them instantly and it did make me cry I must admit but it is a lovely picture.


I'l get a less sad doodle done before the end of the day I promise xxxxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Whompingwillow said:


> Oh I am really sorry  I didnt want to upset anyone. It was in memory of fry but I can see how that might be inappropriate and very upsetting - let me know if I should delete it @lymorelynn ? ( I was going to send it to @Mummy of Jaffe Joffer as I promised her some drawings )


Oh I think it's a lovely tender reminder of Fry in the arms of Jaffe. I think she will like it a lot.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Whompingwillow said:


> Yes I can send them to anyone who wants happily :Nailbiting


You should charge a small fee lovely to cover your time and postage xx


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

Got caught up, almost before the end of the day @lymorelynn .....? 

Speedy doodle

guess who









Also please feel free to contribute doodles, I would love that!


----------



## Brambles the cat (Jan 15, 2017)

Could it be my best friend ?


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

Brambles the cat said:


> Could it e my best friend ?


:Smuggrin
Brambles I will get to you I promise


----------



## Brambles the cat (Jan 15, 2017)

There's other black cats on here aswell .but I will guess brambles. .


----------



## Brambles the cat (Jan 15, 2017)

Maybe jasper


----------



## Brambles the cat (Jan 15, 2017)

I don't know lol I'm not very good am I. Jamie and bree .is the only other black cat I can remember.


----------



## Brambles the cat (Jan 15, 2017)

Whompingwillow said:


> Got caught up, almost before the end of the day @lymorelynn .....?
> 
> Speedy doodle
> 
> ...


If I did a drawing or doodle it would be really bad .


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

Brambles the cat said:


> If I did a drawing or doodle it would be really bad .


I feel like this last one I did wasnt great either! Just do it, its more fun anyways when its a bit bad, will make it harder to guess!


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

No to all of those good guesses!


----------



## Chellacat (Apr 28, 2017)

I think it looks like Lottie?


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

Chellacat said:


> I think it looks like Lottie?


Correct!


----------



## Chellacat (Apr 28, 2017)

Whompingwillow said:


> Correct!


Yay! The pose really reminded me of a pic of Lottie from ages ago I can't believe I got it right!!!! Your doodles are amazing. I think @ewelsh will love it!


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

Chellacat said:


> Yay! The pose really reminded me of a pic of Lottie from ages ago I can't believe I got it right!!!! Your doodles are amazing. I think @ewelsh will love it!


I don't want to be all self deprecating and that, but I am not proud of it! Thank you though and well done  Maybe I will do it again peoperly for her when I have more time


----------



## Brambles the cat (Jan 15, 2017)

Whompingwillow said:


> I feel like this last one I did wasnt great either! Just do it, its more fun anyways when its a bit bad, will make it harder to guess!


I think you are a very good drawer or doodler as you call it lol.I can truthfully say I'm not really gifted in anything. Well I suppose driving I've allways been a good driver reverse .long distance .motorway. nothing bothers me about driving .plus not having steady hands doesn't help much lol.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Is it Dylan?


----------



## Brambles the cat (Jan 15, 2017)

Well I just doodled a cat .and my worse fears have come true .I'm awful .my brambles could do a better drawing


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

Brambles the cat said:


> Well I just doodled a cat .and my worse fears have come true .I'm awful .my brambles could do a better drawing


POST IT
I dont buy any of what you said before. But I do know how that feels. For me it's down to my upbringing I think Anyways post the damn doodle.


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

Charity said:


> Is it Dylan?


@Chellacat guessed it right! Could well be dylan though


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Whompingwillow said:


> I don't want to be all self deprecating and that, but I am not proud of it!


@Whompingwillow it is another fab portrayal. I was wondering about how a black cat could be portrayed as they are notoriously hard to photograph and yet you manage to depict the light and shade in the fur AND capture the expression that is undeniably Lottie.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Whompingwillow said:


> @Chellacat guessed it right! Could well be dylan though


Sorry...duh! Didn't see that.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

It’s my Lottie 

I’d recognise that nosey face anywhere! I love it, I will PM you now x


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

Brambles the cat said:


> Well I just doodled a cat .and my worse fears have come true .I'm awful .my brambles could do a better drawing


@Brambles the cat we are all waiting for your doodle now!


----------



## immum (Jan 15, 2015)

@Whompingwillow your doodles are amazing, so characterful and lifelike. I would love to see doodles of Indie and Milo, but I don't post that many pics.


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

guesssss who


----------



## Lisa2701 (May 15, 2010)

What a fun light hearted thread. I LOVE this WW x


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Brambles


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Brambles I would guess you so talented @Whompingwillow how do you get the black cats done so well.


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

You are producing one lovely drawing after the other, just so, unbelievable.
You are really talented.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

This thread is FAB! What talent! If I hadn't read through I'd have thought that last one was Bree lol!!!


----------



## Brambles the cat (Jan 15, 2017)

Wow it's my little munchkin .that really is nice is there any way I could get it so I could get it framed .if it is brambles lol.how much do you charge .it's a really nice picture


----------



## Brambles the cat (Jan 15, 2017)

It could be bree lol.I could be wrong


----------



## Brambles the cat (Jan 15, 2017)

And sorry to disappoint all my fans but my doodle will never been shown on this site lol .I could post a picture of brambles in her litter tray which is funny .I don't think anyone understands how bad iam at drawing .just to prove a point this is probably on the same level as me .well mine is a little better but not by much lol


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

Brambles the cat said:


> And sorry to disappoint all my fans but my doodle will never been shown on this site lol .I could post a picture of brambles in her litter tray which is funny .I don't think anyone understands how bad iam at drawing .just to prove a point this is probably on the same level as me .well mine is a little better but not by much lol
> View attachment 347980


hahahahah I love it!

Is it mojo?


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

Brambles the cat said:


> Wow it's my little munchkin .that really is nice is there any way I could get it so I could get it framed .if it is brambles lol.how much do you charge .it's a really nice picture


I could just send it to you for nothing - its done now and you will make more use of it so send me your address and I will send it to you!


----------



## Brambles the cat (Jan 15, 2017)

Whompingwillow said:


> I could just send it to you for nothing - its done now and you will make more use of it so send me your address and I will send it to you!


That's really very kind of you .


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

Brambles the cat said:


> And sorry to disappoint all my fans but my doodle will never been shown on this site lol .I could post a picture of brambles in her litter tray which is funny .I don't think anyone understands how bad iam at drawing .just to prove a point this is probably on the same level as me .well mine is a little better but not by much lol
> View attachment 347980


Or maybe toppy?


----------



## Brambles the cat (Jan 15, 2017)

I didn't draw that picture lol


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Whompingwillow said:


> Or maybe toppy?


Toppy!  You need to go to Specsavers


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Brambles the cat said:


> And sorry to disappoint all my fans but my doodle will never been shown on this site lol .I could post a picture of brambles in her litter tray which is funny .I don't think anyone understands how bad iam at drawing .just to prove a point this is probably on the same level as me .well mine is a little better but not by much lol
> View attachment 347980


It's Huck!!!!!
Brilliant!!!!


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Its Jiggs lol with longer fur.


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer (Aug 31, 2011)

Whompingwillow said:


> Haha yes its me saffi! I didnt plan on including them so soon in, but I happened to have doodled those already
> 
> Guess who!
> View attachment 347869
> ...


 That be our Jim Jam Jemma Joos and baby Fry Bean. Beautiful @Whompingwillow :Kiss:Arghh thank you for doing that for me. It made me cry too @lymorelynn I miss him every day, but it makes me so happy to see he's not forgotten. I have that picture framed on my bookcase with his little red collar looped over the corner. Sorry I didn't respond sooner, It doesn't seem to be telling me I have notifications.

I will post my Simons cat version of Jaffe I did a few years ago. It's not in the same league as your drawing though.


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

Mummy of Jaffe Joffer said:


> That be our Jim Jam Jemma Joos and baby Fry Bean. Beautiful @Whompingwillow :Kiss:Arghh thank you for doing that for me. It made me cry too @lymorelynn I miss him every day, but it makes me so happy to see he's not forgotten. I have that picture framed on my bookcase with his little red collar looped over the corner. Sorry I didn't respond sooner, It doesn't seem to be telling me I have notifications.
> 
> I will post my Simons cat version of Jaffe I did a few years ago. It's not in the same league as your drawing though.


It's the guessing thread and you have just given it away before even posting  can't wait to see. It will he more fun if other people post doodles also!


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer (Aug 31, 2011)

Whompingwillow said:


> It's the guessing thread and you have just given it away before even posting  can't wait to see. It will he more fun if other people post doodles also!


Ah shucks. I'm rubbish at keeping secrets, I get too excited.


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

These are brilliant pictures! You really do have such a talent @Whompingwillow


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

Mummy of Jaffe Joffer said:


> Ah shucks. I'm rubbish at keeping secrets, I get too excited.


You are like my sister. Haha. She says 'I have something for you for your birthday... should I just show it to you now? Do you want to know what it is? It's a snail ring!" (For example.... I do not have a snail ring sadly)


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

Guess who


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

These are fabulous pics - what a talent you have! I did wonder if the first one was a slightly dark take on Flint!!


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

Toppy? Though I think the bowtie would be an addition as I don't recall him ever wearing one?


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Toppy ready for a date with Libby or Liddy


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Definitely Toppy. Been out all day and only just caught up. The Brambles pic us amazing.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

I love your doodles WW 

Here's my contribution ... I thought a couple of years ago that I could pick up my paints after 20+ years and all would be okay (nope!)

Was supposed to be for a SS but has sat in a drawer ever since


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

GingerNinja said:


> I love your doodles WW
> 
> Here's my contribution ... I thought a couple of years ago that I could pick up my paints after 20+ years and all would be okay (nope!)
> 
> ...


Is it @Ali71 gorgeous boys?


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Matrod said:


> Is it @Ali71 gorgeous boys?


Well done you


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Whompingwillow said:


> Guess who
> View attachment 348021


Oh I adore this one!!!!!!
My favourite so far!!!! Just lovely!!!!!


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

GingerNinja said:


> I love your doodles WW
> 
> Here's my contribution ... I thought a couple of years ago that I could pick up my paints after 20+ years and all would be okay (nope!)
> 
> ...


 love it! Do more - I need some help


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Whompingwillow said:


> Guess who
> View attachment 348021


Now that is definitely my Toppy


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Ok here is my contribution! Actually executed by my ex, it depicts my darling Nellie who suffered from severe FAD when young so received several steroid injections.


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

Paddypaws said:


> Ok here is my contribution! Actually executed by my ex, it depicts my darling Nellie who suffered from severe FAD when young so received several steroid injections.
> View attachment 348041


That really made me laugh  very good - poor Nellie though


----------



## anachronism (Jan 30, 2014)

These pictures are all wonderful! I would love to be able to draw


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Whompingwillow said:


> That really made me laugh  very good - poor Nellie though


I seem to recall we gave a version of that to the vet surgery who treated her.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

@Whompingwillow i am going to stick my nose into your thread now and hope you don't mind. 
You can tell that so many of us love your work and would love you to sketch our cats, but I'm worried you are going to get overwhelmed with requests and end up working really hard with no reward. 
I for one think you should put a post in the classified section on here and actually take paid for commissions. Donate a proportion to a nominated charity if you like, but you should be paid for your work.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Paddypaws said:


> @Whompingwillow i am going to stick my nose into your thread now and hope you don't mind.
> You can tell that so many of us love your work and would love you to sketch our cats, but I'm worried you are going to get overwhelmed with requests and end up working really hard with no reward.
> I for one think you should put a post in the classified section on here and actually take paid for commissions. Donate a proportion to a nominated charity if you like, but you should be paid for your work.


I totally agree!!


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

Guess who!


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

Paddypaws said:


> @Whompingwillow i am going to stick my nose into your thread now and hope you don't mind.
> You can tell that so many of us love your work and would love you to sketch our cats, but I'm worried you are going to get overwhelmed with requests and end up working really hard with no reward.
> I for one think you should put a post in the classified section on here and actually take paid for commissions. Donate a proportion to a nominated charity if you like, but you should be paid for your work.


I love the charity idea, so I am going to seriously think about that one


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Whompingwillow said:


> Guess who!
> View attachment 348055


Its FLINT


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

Charity said:


> Its FLINT


Very good :Hilarious


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Whompingwillow said:


> Very good :Hilarious


No, you're very good


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

These two would like a mention as they help a lot, I totally forgot to say

Saffi does deep inspections, checking all is ok









Mojo dips his paws in the paint and bowl of water then splashes it around the room


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Somehow I can well imagine Mr Mojo getting coloured paint on his white bits and making himself even more exotic (till his poor long suffering Mummy has to sort him out!).


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Whompingwillow said:


> Guess who!
> View attachment 348055


Hahaha I LOVE it! You are so talented!


----------



## Chellacat (Apr 28, 2017)

Hope you don't mind if I briefly join in, I haven't drawn a thing in years and still can't draw cats but I thought I'd have a go....guess who?


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@Chellacat 
Mojo?


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

Chellacat said:


> View attachment 348087
> 
> 
> Hope you don't mind if I briefly join in, I haven't drawn a thing in years and still can't draw cats but I thought I'd have a go....guess who?


I am actually SO happy you joined in. I love that!! I hope you continue to join in please. (and others!)

YAy I get to guess!

Is it my saffi!?


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

Summercat said:


> @Chellacat
> Mojo?


Mojo doesn't have blue eyes  pay attention!


----------



## Chellacat (Apr 28, 2017)

Whompingwillow said:


> I am actually SO happy you joined in. I love that!! I hope you continue to join in please. (and others!)
> 
> YAy I get to guess!
> 
> Is it my saffi!?


Yes it is indeed Saffi! She's such a cutie, I wish I could have gotten her more accurately, think I will keep the pencils out and keep practicing so thank you for that


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

I just love this thread! I am LOVING that everyone is getting involved too! So cool


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

Chellacat said:


> Yes it is indeed Saffi! She's such a cutie, I wish I could have gotten her more accurately, think I will keep the pencils out and keep practicing so thank you for that


Its perfect! I am not just saying that, I love it  please keep posting your doodles, its a lot more fun if people join in and also that way I get to guess too


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Ah ok I see it is Saffi, very good drawing @Chellacat !


----------



## Chippers (Jun 16, 2015)

Can I join in...but I'm at work so it's not on the best paper


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

@Chippers is it the knicker thief Little H?


----------



## Chippers (Jun 16, 2015)

Paddypaws said:


> @Chippers is it the knicker thief Little H?


 the thief is my fave


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

Chippers said:


> Can I join in...but I'm at work so it's not on the best paper
> View attachment 348094


Haha that is brilliant!!


----------



## Chippers (Jun 16, 2015)

Ok next...


----------



## Chippers (Jun 16, 2015)

This is more fun than working


----------



## Brambles the cat (Jan 15, 2017)

Here's my part drawing I'm really bad please don't laugh .I have missed some body parts out as they were bad. the poor cats legs were the wrong size lol.I just couldn't post it it would be to bad .


----------



## Brambles the cat (Jan 15, 2017)

Chellacat said:


> View attachment 348087
> 
> 
> Hope you don't mind if I briefly join in, I haven't drawn a thing in years and still can't draw cats but I thought I'd have a go....guess who?


And you say you can't draw cats .that's really good


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

This is one of the best threads petforums has ever had


----------



## Chellacat (Apr 28, 2017)

Ok so I tried one in colour proper but it's well... every time I try the poor cat just ends up looking mean... guess who anyway.


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

Chippers said:


> Ok next...
> View attachment 348097


Meeko?


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

Brambles the cat said:


> Here's my part drawing I'm really bad please don't laugh .I have missed some body parts out as they were bad. the poor cats legs were the wrong size lol.I just couldn't post it it would be to bad .
> View attachment 348098


I love it!!

Is it lou lou?!


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

Chellacat said:


> Ok so I tried one in colour proper but it's well... every time I try the poor cat just ends up looking mean... guess who anyway.
> 
> View attachment 348099


Toppy???


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

Brambles the cat said:


> Here's my part drawing I'm really bad please don't laugh .I have missed some body parts out as they were bad. the poor cats legs were the wrong size lol.I just couldn't post it it would be to bad .
> View attachment 348098


I sant to see the legs here! Poor guy liked his/her legs and you went and chopped them off. My people always have really long legs I will show you


----------



## Chellacat (Apr 28, 2017)

Whompingwillow said:


> Toppy???


Yes, it's Toppy!


----------



## Brambles the cat (Jan 15, 2017)

Whompingwillow said:


> I sant to see the legs here! Poor guy liked his/her legs and you went and chopped them off. My people always have really long legs I will show you


Lol they needed to be chopped off .the poor cat looked sad with them legs attached. I wasn't sure on who the cat was supposed to be sorry .it was bad enough for me to do a drawing lol.


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

Chellacat said:


> Yes, it's Toppy!


Yay  this is so much fun


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

Brambles the cat said:


> Lol they needed to be chopped off .the poor cat looked sad with them legs attached. I wasn't sure on who the cat was supposed to be sorry .it was bad enough for me to do a drawing lol.


OK fine but is it lou lou?


----------



## Chellacat (Apr 28, 2017)

Brambles the cat said:


> And you say you can't draw cats .that's really good


Thank you but I really do struggle with the eyes, they always look a bit shifty and sneaky, this is the best fun, all my art supplies have sat in a box for years and now I really felt like taking them out and doing something!


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

Chippers said:


> This is more fun than working


I agree. I doodle through everything. When I was in school teachers would test me a lot to see if I was listening, they didn't realise I could only listen properly if I was doodling


----------



## Chippers (Jun 16, 2015)

Whompingwillow said:


> Meeko?


Yes!


----------



## Chippers (Jun 16, 2015)

Whompingwillow said:


> I agree. I doodle through everything. When I was in school teachers would test me a lot to see if I was listening, they didn't realise I could only listen properly if I was doodling


I am the same and still doodle in meetings!


----------



## Chellacat (Apr 28, 2017)

Last doodle for today...... can anyone guess who this fairly new member is?


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

Chellacat said:


> Last doodle for today...... can anyone guess who this fairly new member is?
> 
> View attachment 348105


Looks like liddy but I don't think she is new


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

Chellacat said:


> Last doodle for today...... can anyone guess who this fairly new member is?
> 
> View attachment 348105


It very good. Maybe cat tea bones cat?! (Need to go look for name. Memory slip)


----------



## Chellacat (Apr 28, 2017)

Whompingwillow said:


> Looks like liddy but I don't think she is new


Nope... but I see your point!


----------



## Chellacat (Apr 28, 2017)

Whompingwillow said:


> It very good. Maybe cat tea bones cat?! (Need to go look for name. Memory slip)


Not quite.....hmmmm ok so fairly new is stretching it, REALLY new, but I saw his pic on the photo thread this morning and it just reminded me of my old boy Spike so much that I couldn't resist drawing him.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Is it Oscar?


----------



## Chippers (Jun 16, 2015)

This one was a little difficult!


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Chippers said:


> This one was a little difficult!
> View attachment 348106


Tali?


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

Definitely tali


----------



## Chippers (Jun 16, 2015)

I need to pick some harder cats!


----------



## Chellacat (Apr 28, 2017)

QOTN said:


> Is it Oscar?


Yes it is Oscar!


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

You caught his expression exactly.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Really loving this thread! @Whompingwillow if you decide to do the charity thing I for one would love one of my two monsters! The Toppy one is divine with his little bowtie :Kiss


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

I nominate the ARC.


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

@Paddypaws mentioned the arc to me too, I am thinking about doing something like that seriously, its a good idea. I have to work out how to go about it


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

The ARC or the Scratching Post sound like good shouts to me!


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

JaimeandBree said:


> The ARC or the Scratching Post sound like good shouts to me!


Those were my two suggestions as I know they are both rescues that do not shy away from taking on the toughest cases and struggle to fund expensive vet care.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Whompingwillow said:


> @Paddypaws mentioned the arc to me too, I am thinking about doing something like that seriously, its a good idea. I have to work out how to go about it


Do you have a paypal account? Its free to set up and then you can accept 'payments' for Friends/family without attracting any fees.


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

Paddypaws said:


> Do you have a paypal account? Its free to set up and then you can accept 'payments' for Friends/family without attracting any fees.


Yes I was thinking that - I do have a paypal account


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

JaimeandBree said:


> The ARC or the Scratching Post sound like good shouts to me!


I follow both on facebook and they are both really busy and could certainly do with some donations.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Shrike said:


> I follow both on facebook and they are both really busy and could certainly do with some donations.


Me too, they do fantastic work.


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Great idea @Whompingwillow and love the pictures. This thread is great @Chippers and @Chellacat love your drawings so good. Mark @Brambles the cat your doodle is better then mine all I can do is rubbish.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Chellacat said:


> Last doodle for today...... can anyone guess who this fairly new member is?
> 
> View attachment 348105


I second Oscar


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Ooops, I'm replying before I get to the last page so missing answers. 

I love both the Toppy ones, any more and I shall have to start an album.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

these are all so great ! far to many to go through and tick like against all of them, so please take this as a 'like' for all the wonderful doodles 

wish I could contribute but I'm absolutely rubbish at any kind of drawing - unlike my sister who is the 'artistic' one in our family !


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

GingerNinja said:


> I love your doodles WW
> 
> Here's my contribution ... I thought a couple of years ago that I could pick up my paints after 20+ years and all would be okay (nope!)
> 
> ...


@GingerNinja

Hazel that is fabulous!!! X


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Really hope you decide to do it would love one of my cats:Cat


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

A very messy scribble!! And totally wrong expression. Woops(I plan to make up for this by doing it properly)

Anyways, guess who


----------



## Brambles the cat (Jan 15, 2017)

One of the huckybucks


----------



## Brambles the cat (Jan 15, 2017)

Bree


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Odin?


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

Brambles the cat said:


> One of the huckybucks


No


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

Summercat said:


> Odin?


Nope!


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

Brambles the cat said:


> Bree


Nopes


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Meeko!


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Hmmmmm, I recognise the heart tag but not so much the eyes


----------



## Brambles the cat (Jan 15, 2017)

I'm awful at guessing lol


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

ewelsh said:


> Meeko!


Nooo


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

Paddypaws said:


> Hmmmmm, I recognise the heart tag but not so much the eyes


Its because I got it all wrong.... sorry!! Very scribbly - I *will* redo it


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

Brambles the cat said:


> I'm awful at guessing lol


Yes you are - so far you have mainly guessed brambles for every drawing.. (almost every drawing I should add)


----------



## Chellacat (Apr 28, 2017)

Is it Yogi?


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

Chellacat said:


> Is it Yogi?


No


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

At first I thought Annabelle but she doesn't have a collar so couldn't be her


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Whompingwillow said:


> Its because I got it all wrong.... sorry!! Very scribbly - I *will* redo it











I don't actually have many good pics of Monster Millie, will try and get a couple


----------



## Brambles the cat (Jan 15, 2017)

Whompingwillow said:


> Yes you are - so far you have mainly guessed brambles for every drawing.. (almost every drawing I should add)


Lol yep it's not that I don't pay attention. Or it probably is .I probably need be on here another 10 years lol and meet everyones cat


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

Paddypaws said:


> View attachment 348167
> 
> I don't actually have many good pics of Monster Millie, will try and get a couple


It's not Millie!


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Hmm I am stumped


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

I think I accidentally mixed up Rodney and Mitzy .. I had mitzy in mind haha (sorry @Paddypaws! Its because I plan to do them properly for you so did it extra scribbly LOL - good though as its harder to guess!)

Millie has gorgeous eyes.


----------



## cuddlycats (Nov 4, 2013)

just wanted to say you are very talented the doodles are so good


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Whompingwillow said:


> It's not Millie!


Mitzy?


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

Paddypaws said:


> Mitzy?


Yes !


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Paddypaws said:


> Mitzy?


Stoopid me! In fact the eyes are perfect and you have captured the slightly worried look she has.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2018)

You really are an amazing artist. I can't draw or paint diddly. What's the chance you could do a Mr Grumpy-Cat? I'd use it as my avatar as some peeps here definitely think I'm an old grumpy guts! (I'm not really)


----------



## Chellacat (Apr 28, 2017)

I'm having entirely too much fun with this...... Guess Who


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Chellacat said:


> I'm having entirely too much fun with this...... Guess Who
> 
> View attachment 348172


That's definitely a Maine Coon!


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Chellacat said:


> I'm having entirely too much fun with this...... Guess Who
> 
> View attachment 348172


Got to be sasha or raffa!


----------



## Chellacat (Apr 28, 2017)

Rufus15 said:


> That's definitely a Maine Coon!


It is indeed, the light in here isn't great tho as the colour looks far more red/brown than it is on paper (more ginger)


----------



## Chellacat (Apr 28, 2017)

GingerNinja said:


> Got to be sasha or raffa!


Well it's not Sasha.........


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

It’s Rafa!


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Ooh ooh, my guess is Rafa


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

(I always mix up their names though - @Emmasian 's ginger boy - Rafa!?)


----------



## Chellacat (Apr 28, 2017)

it is Raffa, that sweet ginger boy, he's Sasha's bestie on CC, they are always planing new ways to get in trouble behind @Emmasian and I's backs


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

I have only one contribution!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Wow! That’s amazing!

So many talented members


----------



## Chellacat (Apr 28, 2017)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> I have only one contribution!
> 
> View attachment 348180


That is absolutely fantastic! I am blown away!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> I have only one contribution!
> 
> View attachment 348180


There's no mistaking that cute cheeky face! Fabulous


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Chellacat said:


> Not quite.....hmmmm ok so fairly new is stretching it, REALLY new, but I saw his pic on the photo thread this morning and it just reminded me of my old boy Spike so much that I couldn't resist drawing him.


It's amazing - you did indeed catch him exactly right! Thank you


----------



## Chellacat (Apr 28, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> It's amazing - you did indeed catch him exactly right! Thank you


Glad you like it, it was fun drawing him, he really had just caught my eye, such a handsome chap and those eyes are beautiful!


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> I have only one contribution!
> 
> View attachment 348180


That is so good! Little h  I'm sure no one would have guessed


----------



## Chellacat (Apr 28, 2017)

Ok last one before bed, I promise......

....


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

Brooke!


----------



## Chellacat (Apr 28, 2017)

lea247 said:


> Brooke!


Indeed it is the incomparable Brooke, Queen of Spring and Ruler of the Crocus Kingdom.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Chellacat said:


> I'm having entirely too much fun with this...... Guess Who
> 
> View attachment 348172


Only just logged on and that is WONDERFUL of my baby boy! I initially thought Sasha but then despite having very similar coats their faces are a slightly different shape. You are so skilled! Are you keeping it or could I buy it from you?

@Ceiling Kitty that's amazing too. I'm starting to envisage hiring a gallery for a charity CC based exhibition!


----------



## Chellacat (Apr 28, 2017)

Emmasian said:


> Only just logged on and that is WONDERFUL of my baby boy! I initially thought Sasha but then despite having very similar coats their faces are a slightly different shape. You are so skilled! Are you keeping it or could I buy it from you?
> 
> @Ceiling Kitty that's amazing too. I'm starting to envisage hiring a gallery for a charity CC based exhibition!


Just PM me your address and I'll send it to you, if you really want to pay for it buy something for a local rescue from Sasha and I.


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

Guess who


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Whompingwillow said:


> Guess who
> View attachment 348189


I see gorgeous white mittens......


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

That would be wonderful, will do. I could donate to Wrexham Cat Protection. They have been amazingly helpful when I've been doing my extra curricular abandoned cat routine at work, and very kind to a distraught friend of mine who recently lost her 17 year old cat and is desperate for kittens. xx


----------



## Chellacat (Apr 28, 2017)

Emmasian said:


> That would be wonderful, will do. I could donate to Wrexham Cat Protection. They have been amazingly helpful when I've been doing my extra curricular abandoned cat routine at work, and very kind to a distraught friend of mine who recently lost her 17 year old cat and is desperate for kittens. xx


That sounds fantastic! I'll post it off to you tomorrow!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Chippers said:


> Can I join in...but I'm at work so it's not on the best paper
> View attachment 348094





Chippers said:


> This one was a little difficult!
> View attachment 348106


This thread is definitely turning out to be the best ever!!!

Loving everyone's contributions!!


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

Guess who


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Bertie?


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Oh and before that Saffi?


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

Summercat said:


> Bertie?


Very good


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Dylan


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

Summercat said:


> Oh and before that Saffi?


Yes. You are on it today! (I did that one a while ago)


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Loving all these drawings, what fun.

Loving our queen of Crocus’s Brooke x


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

Ahhhh! Lovely piccy of Brooke! I would think she's quite tricky to do with all her different colours.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Whompingwillow said:


> Guess who
> View attachment 348198


That is damn good. The way you get the black coat to shine is so clever.


----------



## Lisa2701 (May 15, 2010)

So much talent on this forum. @Whompingwillow you have such a talent, especially for being able to portray black cats which is not easy!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

These are just beautiful, I love that last one of Bertie :Kiss


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

I love this thread! I can't contribute as I am rubbish at any kind of art. And I also don't frequent cat chat a lot.... But I just love looking at all the drawings they are ace.

I can't guess either as, like i said, I don't frequent CC enough to know all your beautiful kitties but I'm impressed with everyone's talent  What a lovely thread


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

@Whompingwillow the pictures are ace love your black cat doodles. @Chellacat more awesome pictures again.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> I have only one contribution!
> 
> View attachment 348180


I could cry that I can't get my hands on this lol!!!


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

Guess who


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Parsnip?


----------



## Chippers (Jun 16, 2015)

I need to learn some more cats! I don't think that doing my own counts


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

I thought Parsnip. Definitely Siamese. Coco?


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

Chippers said:


> I need to learn some more cats! I don't think that doing my own counts


Can't wait to see more of your doodles please  its way more fun when everyone joins and I love your work draweings


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

Emmasian said:


> I thought Parsnip. Definitely Siamese. Coco?


Yes coco


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

huckybuck said:


> I could cry that I can't get my hands on this lol!!!


Why cant you?! @Ceiling Kitty you have proper talent, I loved your SS portrait too. just one contribution??? Please more!


----------



## Chippers (Jun 16, 2015)

Ok here we go..


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

Chippers said:


> Ok here we go..
> View attachment 348334


Arthur?


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Ohh that is a good guess @Whompingwillow, I was stuck and was going to look at the photo thread


----------



## Chippers (Jun 16, 2015)

That is correct @Whompingwillow


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Brilliant drawings


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

Ggggguess who


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Rodney


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

Charity said:


> Rodney


Very good! (Don't respond with no your very good again:Wacky)


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Whompingwillow said:


> Ggggguess who
> View attachment 348364


It's absolutely amazing, the way you manage to catch the expression on their faces!


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Whompingwillow said:


> Ggggguess who
> View attachment 348364


Oh my goodness, I love it!! You can tell it's him immediately. You really have a talent for this @Whompingwillow!


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

The likeness to all the cats is really incredible.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm awful at guessing but did recognise my Coco from her tongue  And @Matrod 's Rodney was unmistakable. You are all very clever - me? this is my idea of a doodle - my first chocolate point girl Pasha (Mapu Sahara)


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

next guess who


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

lymorelynn said:


> I'm awful at guessing but did recognise my Coco from her tongue  And @Matrod 's Rodney was unmistakable. You are all very clever - me? this is my idea of a doodle - my first chocolate point girl Pasha (Mapu Sahara)
> View attachment 348367


YESS!!!!!! Hahaha I love it. Keep on doing them please  I am going to try some doodling on my tablet too! I have an adobe sketch app that I never use. Love yours @lymorelynn


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Tali


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Yes that's definitely Tali, surely?


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

Nope, not tali


----------



## anachronism (Jan 30, 2014)

Furby?


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

anachronism said:


> Furby?


Nope!


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

Garfield?


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

Shrike said:


> Garfield?


Nope


----------



## Chellacat (Apr 28, 2017)

Is it Gabby????


----------



## Chippers (Jun 16, 2015)

Looks like the famous British longhair Smoothie the cat :-D no idea who it is on here!


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Hmm out of the posters cats I have seen since I joined, it looks most like Tali to me but not sure about the eye color. The face and body seem similar to Tali. 

As not Tali, maybe it is an older posters cat or cat we do not see as much, I can’t think of who it might be.


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

Chellacat said:


> Is it Gabby????


Yes!


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

Summercat said:


> Hmm out of the posters cats I have seen since I joined, it looks most like Tali to me but not sure about the eye color. The face and body seem similar to Tali.
> 
> As not Tali, maybe it is an older posters cat or cat we do not see as much, I can't think of who it might be.


Its tigermoons cat gabby


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@Whompingwillow 
Ah ok, I don't think I know Gabby but your pics are great:Cat


----------



## Pavonine (Jul 20, 2017)

I haven’t been on here for a while but this thread looks like fun!! I’ll have to have a search through the photos thread and get my pencils out!


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

Guess who


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

We all know who that is wait till HB spots this!

Holly


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

ewelsh said:


> We all know who that is wait till HB spots this!
> 
> Holly


Yes very good  I had to add a bit of ridiculousness


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

You've done her proud!


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

Emmasian said:


> You've done her proud!


You think? :Nailbiting I havent learnt these brush pens properly yet. I did want to do her proud (and felt like starting it all over again because of that!) so thank you


----------



## Brrosa (Mar 21, 2016)

Just loving this thread 

Thank you for all the drawings - they are all sooooo good


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Holly is FAB!! Clare will love it


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Whompingwillow said:


> Guess who
> View attachment 348198


It's my Bertie 
(don't know how but I missed this earlier !) Whompingwillow has got his expression just right !


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

Bertie'sMum said:


> It's my Bertie
> (don't know how but I missed this earlier !) Whompingwillow has got his expression just right !


Mojo did it








He is getting fed up of me taking credit for his art work now
He has also been practicing doing sculptures of his cat chat cat friends in his toilet


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Mojo is a very accomplished boy!


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

What a beautiful thread  These are so good and I love the celebrations of everyone's cats 

PS I have that cookbook too!


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Clever boy Mojo - now do one of your Mummy !


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

Jonescat said:


> What a beautiful thread  These are so good and I love the celebrations of everyone's cats
> 
> PS I have that cookbook too!


Good spot


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Whompingwillow said:


> Guess who
> View attachment 348544


Ooh It's Holly Molly Maybe!!!! 
That's just brilliant @Whompingwillow - you have captured her to a tee!!


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Just amazing and a brilliant thread 

You are incredibly talented WW xxx


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

I have created a facebook page and added all the doodles posted here. Its just a start to thinking about selling drawings of peoples cats and donating a portion to a cat charity - please can you let me know if you *don't* want the doodle of your cat on my facebook page, and I will remove it xxxx


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Fantastic thread looking forward to guessing more pictures.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Whompingwillow said:


> I have created a facebook page and added all the doodles posted here. Its just a start to thinking about selling drawings of peoples cats and donating a portion to a cat charity - please can you let me know if you *don't* want the doodle of your cat on my facebook page, and I will remove it xxxx


What's the page called so I can follow it


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Whompingwillow said:


> I have created a facebook page and added all the doodles posted here. Its just a start to thinking about selling drawings of peoples cats and donating a portion to a cat charity - please can you let me know if you *don't* want the doodle of your cat on my facebook page, and I will remove it xxxx


Well done lovely ❤ Xxx hope it goes well xxx

Can you let us know what your page is called on Facebook so we can add you Xx


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

Clairabella said:


> Well done lovely ❤ Xxx hope it goes well xxx
> 
> Can you let us know what your page is called on Facebook so we can add you Xx


I will private message you the link, and anyone else that wants it. Its not much yet... still have to finalise some things xx


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Whompingwillow said:


> I will private message you the link, and engine else that wants it. Its not much yet... still have to finalise some things xx


Thank you xx


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

@Chellacat very kindly sent me Rafa's portrait, only little did I know she had added an extra item. Cop a look at this...










I think it's really caught Rafa's wildness and how he looks like a little lion. Amazing talent xx


----------



## Chellacat (Apr 28, 2017)

Emmasian said:


> @Chellacat very kindly sent me Rafa's portrait, only little did I know she had added an extra item. Cop a look at this...
> 
> View attachment 348807
> 
> ...


Glad you like it Emma! It was a fun little surprise to include. He is such a handsome boy!


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

I love it and am going to frame both. He is gorgeous, I can't deny it! I'll have to get Freya and Teddy portraited or they'll leave home at this rate!


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Please could I have the link too? Flint iz very happy for you to use his pic!


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Please could I have the link to the Facebook page.


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

Emmasian said:


> @Chellacat very kindly sent me Rafa's portrait, only little did I know she had added an extra item. Cop a look at this...
> 
> View attachment 348807
> 
> ...


Thats beautiful!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Gorgeous !!!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

And me please lol - very proud to have any of the HBs on it!!! 

You should think about an Etsy shop too!!


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

@Whompingwillow

Thought you might like to see Bertie's portrait printed off and framed (temporary frame until I get a posher one more suited to your amazing 'doodle' !) and placed in pole position next to my desk


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@Bertie'sMum 
Looks very nice framed! @Whompingwillow I could definitely could see this as a business. You seem to turn them out very quickly as well


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

Bertie'sMum said:


> @Whompingwillow
> 
> Thought you might like to see Bertie's portrait printed off and framed (temporary frame until I get a posher one more suited to your amazing 'doodle' !) and placed in pole position next to my desk
> 
> View attachment 348893


Aw!  thank you for showing me this - I do wish I had taken a better quality photo now though... Need to work on my photography skills! (I have none...) Glad you like it either way and It looks good framed xx


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

Summercat said:


> @Bertie'sMum
> Looks very nice framed! @Whompingwillow I could definitely could see this as a business. You seem to turn them out very quickly as well


I do work quickly usually and light heartedly - but I seem to get more perfectionisty when people start requesting things and so I take a bit longer then - my plan though is to draw peoples cats and 25% will go to a charity (choice of 4 for people to chose from) the rest will go to materials and a small amount to my own cat funds! I would like to get better at photography to take printable images :Wacky I am not very good at the computer stuff - but I am learning. That will be seperate to this thread though - will be nice for it to just remain fun and for people to feel able to join with their own doodles, because thats when it really gets good


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Bertie looks fabulous framed


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Whompingwillow said:


> I will private message you the link, and anyone else that wants it. Its not much yet... still have to finalise some things xx


Please can you send me the link too!


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Hmmmmmmmm tough one:


----------



## jasperthecat (Aug 5, 2017)

I'm excellent at architectural drawing plans on a drawing board but absolutely useless at sketching cats but just passable at Photoshopping images ....see if you can guess who this little person is? I will add it was only a 30 second edit so you'll have to forgive me.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Can I have the FB link as well please? Thought I'd put it in the other post but forgot!


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

jasperthecat said:


> I'm excellent at architectural drawing plans on a drawing board but absolutely useless at sketching cats but just passable at Photoshopping images ....see if you can guess who this little person is? I will add it was only a 30 second edit so you'll have to forgive me.


Absolutely no idea who that is

I love it. We could collaborate! As computer stuff is beyond me. Could use your photography skills too..! Architectural drawings take a lot more brain


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

Smuge said:


> Hmmmmmmmm tough one:
> 
> View attachment 348901


Lol I wish I didn't cut it out


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

He is currently very busy and finding it a bit hard to cope with the newly found fame and demands but will get back to you as soon as he has some time with some cat chat doodles for you to guess








Yep I'l have you








Just a quick tip from the artist himself: if you give the paintbrush a really quick spin, it will help with creative block and give you some inspiration


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@Whompingwillow 
Mojo is scrumptious


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Bertie'sMum said:


> @Whompingwillow
> 
> Thought you might like to see Bertie's portrait printed off and framed (temporary frame until I get a posher one more suited to your amazing 'doodle' !) and placed in pole position next to my desk
> 
> View attachment 348893


I love that frame (and the doodle of course!!)


----------



## jasperthecat (Aug 5, 2017)

I don't think there are any points for guessing who the little fella is in this Photoshop doodle!
It only took around 30 seconds to crop and change it. I must make time and shoot a few proper pics to edit properly and then print them off and put them up on my study wall...sometimes impressions and sketches are more appealing than straight images.


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

This is all I can do when I done this with an app on the phone sure you can guess whom this is
.


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

You’re all so clever I wish I could draw please can I please have the facebook link?


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Chippers said:


> This one was a little difficult!
> View attachment 348106


Only just spotted this! Is it Tali?


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

Gallifreyangirl said:


> This is all I can do when I done this with an app on the phone sure you can guess whom this is
> .
> View attachment 348986


Who needs actual watercolours!

I am actually unsure who it is - is it biggles?!


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Jiggs 



Whompingwillow said:


> Who needs actual watercolours!
> 
> I am actually unsure who it is - is it biggles?!


----------



## Chippers (Jun 16, 2015)

Smuge said:


> Only just spotted this! Is it Tali?


Yes


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

An unfinished (for now) guess who!


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

Gallifreyangirl said:


> Jiggs


You dont post enough pictures of Jiggs! I dont feel like I see enough of him


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

The big green peepers made me wonder if it might be my vomit comet Freya??


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Whompingwillow said:


> An unfinished (for now) guess who!
> 
> View attachment 349202


I know!


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)




----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

yep


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Aw so cute!


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

What is the facebook page some people have mentioned?


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

Ok another outline (with fill all these in!)

Guess who








And a copycat mouse...


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

Is it my jasper????????


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

Faye1995 said:


> Is it my jasper????????


Yep


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

Whompingwillow said:


> Yep


It's amazing!!!!!! I can't wait for it to be coloured


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Thank you so much @Whompingwillow, I love it :Kiss. The postman came running up the road with it as he was so impressed with the doodle on the envelope


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh Rodney is brilliant


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

Matrod said:


> Thank you so much @Whompingwillow, I love it :Kiss. The postman came running up the road with it as he was so impressed with the doodle on the envelope
> 
> View attachment 349242


Thats really cute hehe the people in the post office were commenting on it too! I did it quickly in the post office I didnt think much of it - but it seemed to cheer people up  Glad it got to you ok xx


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Whompingwillow said:


> Thats really cute hehe the people in the post office were commenting on it too! I did it quickly in the post office I didnt think much of it - but it seemed to cheer people up  Glad it got to you ok xx


Fantastic envelope doodle
You've forgotten to send me the link WW


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

SbanR said:


> Fantastic envelope doodle
> You've forgotten to send me the link WW


You are right, I totally did forget - doing it now xx


----------



## immum (Jan 15, 2015)

Please could I have the facebook link too?


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Whompingwillow said:


> You dont post enough pictures of Jiggs! I dont feel like I see enough of him


I will add some more to the pictures thread.


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

Me too could I have the link please!!! Xx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Love the envelope doodle


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Gallifreyangirl said:


> This is all I can do when I done this with an app on the phone sure you can guess whom this is
> .
> View attachment 348986


That's a great app!!! Wonder what they would look like printed??



Whompingwillow said:


> Ok another outline (with fill all these in!)
> 
> Guess who
> View attachment 349209
> ...


Awww has to be my favourite so far - esp with the copy cat mouse lol!


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

Guess who


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

I know!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

I don't, but he's very handsome


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I've got an idea but I'm not saying as I'm bound to be wrong. Ony thing I will say....does it begin with M?


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Charity said:


> I've got an idea but I'm not saying as I'm bound to be wrong. Ony thing I will say....does it begin with M?


No. B.


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Argh I haven't been getting notifications! Loving seeing all these drawings


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Whompingwillow said:


> Guess who
> View attachment 349315


Isn't that @QOTN show queen?


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

ewelsh said:


> Isn't that @QOTN show queen?


No but his mother was my only grand champion. WW is deliberately misleading everybody.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Whompingwillow said:


> Guess who
> View attachment 349315


B for Beautiful - I love this doodle!


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

Can you guess now? B for?
















I tried to get the colours more right - but still failed!


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

wow I love this latest doodle....come on spill the beans and name names.


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

@QOTN 's bear!


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@Whompingwillow
I thought it was one of her cats but do not know the names, just the look. Very nice drawing.

Edit: or should I say another good piece by Mojo


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Whompingwillow said:


> @QOTN 's bear!


I now have the originals as greetings cards. My precious vet is leaving tomorrow after 9 years. I have to choose one for him, a unique card for a unique vet.


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

Can you guess who these two minxes are??








(Sorry I havent done doodles for the thread - but other people *can *and should join in please. These were really done to practice making greeting cards!)


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

The right one is the artist himself, to his left his muse.
They are really beautiful!


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

ChaosCat said:


> The right one is the artist himself, to his left his muse.
> They are really beautiful!


Hahaha yes a self portrait!


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

How have I missed this thread????

Fantastic 'doodles' if you can even call them that!


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

Humdeedum who shall I draw next??








(By the way I found him like this, I did not set this up for the picture!)


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Whompingwillow said:


> Humdeedum who shall I draw next??
> View attachment 349980
> 
> (By the way I found him like this, I did not set this up for the picture!)


such a poser


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Great pictures and he poses so well as an artist. I didn’t get any new notification for this thread.


----------

